# Froggin



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Went out Thursday night to the pond we got the jumbos from last year & the water was way down. No way to get the boat in. Loaded up & went to another spot & we got our limit. Not as big, just mediums, but they'll eat fine. Looking for a brighter headlamp. Bought a couple last year & they're ok but would like one with a strong beam. You can't trust descriptions or reviews on-line. Mine say 800 lumens but I would disagree. Do any of you guys have any that really light up the night? Probably try another spot next week.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Headlamp, IKAAMA 6000 High Lumens Ultra Bright Head Lamp, 18650 USB Rechargeable LED Work Headlight Flashlight Waterproof Flashlights 4 Modes Headlamps for Adults Running Camping Fishing Hiking Biking - - Amazon.com

Nice work on the frogs. This head lamp is ultra bright


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

One thing I've found is for froggin , catching worms , and blood trailing deer today's white LEDS suck . 

I have found stuff with incandescent bulbs shows frogs best . There has to be a warm white LED that would work but I dunno which .


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Fenix and you won’t be disappointed


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

We got no frogs at all down here in my neck of the woods. Several years now we have none? There is a big pond 200yds from my deck and several not much further. Bullfrogs put me to sleep every night, now not a peep. One hour with a Monroe Cnty gig and you had a nice sack of frogs. There isn’t many lizards, salamanders and turtles either.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

ezbite said:


> Fenix and you won’t be disappointed


Checked out they're website. At least they are US made. Most are china. Which one do you have?


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Drm50 said:


> We got no frogs at all down here in my neck of the woods. Several years now we have none? There is a big pond 200yds from my deck and several not much further. Bullfrogs put me to sleep every night, now not a peep. One hour with a Monroe Cnty gig and you had a nice sack of frogs. There isn’t many lizards, salamanders and turtles either.


Wonder what's up with that?


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

This is all you need. Normally $99, picked it up on sale for $79 plus it came with a mini flashlight.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Bluefinn said:


> Wonder what's up with that?


I would say the raccoons are hunting the pond, years back out at grand river I came up on a mamma **** and a couple young ones, they were out in the low water and mud after frogs. The few I did see were really spooky in that pond.saw raccoons at about every pond I went to that year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Been watching the youtubes on the fenix models. Pretty impressive. We came across a hole in the ground about 3 inches across that was littered with mussel shells. What would that be?


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Bluefinn said:


> Went out Thursday night to the pond we got the jumbos from last year & the water was way down. No way to get the boat in. Loaded up & went to another spot & we got our limit. Not as big, just mediums, but they'll eat fine. Looking for a brighter headlamp. Bought a couple last year & they're ok but would like one with a strong beam. You can't trust descriptions or reviews on-line. Mine say 800 lumens but I would disagree. Do any of you guys have any that really light up the night? Probably try another spot next week.


best light would be
racoon light or bicicle light with adapter to cordless drill baterie..









Amazon.com : Bike Light ,Super Bright 6000 Lumen 5 LED Bicycle Headlight, Waterproof Mountain Bike Flash Light Front Light Headlamp with 6400mAh Rechargeable Battery Pack Perfect for Night Riding : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Bike Light ,Super Bright 6000 Lumen 5 LED Bicycle Headlight, Waterproof Mountain Bike Flash Light Front Light Headlamp with 6400mAh Rechargeable Battery Pack Perfect for Night Riding : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

My Bro was in Navy and got hold of a light the divers use. To give you idea of it’s power the beam reflected off water will put a spot on clouds. It’s two hander. When we went frogging had light man and kids for bagmen. We all had EverReady cap lights 6v that was carried on belt.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

From what I have read, frog populations around the globe are dropping and in many areas, completely gone. Environmental pollution and loss of habitat seems to be the major culprit. Twenty years ago you would hear the bullfrogs croaking in the pond out front and the stream that flows through my property. I have not heard that sound for seven years now. 
We used to have several of the small leopard frogs visit our patio pond throughout the summer and seldom see them anymore.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Leopard frogs are cool. Haven't seen one in years. Some ponds by my house have very few frogs. The spots where we go are absolutely loaded with them. I think the racoons do have a lot to do with it. Not many trappers or **** hunters any more.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Buck-Eye said:


> This is all you need. Normally $99, picked it up on sale for $79 plus it came with a mini flashlight.
> View attachment 471976
> View attachment 471977





Buck-Eye said:


> This is all you need. Normally $99, picked it up on sale for $79 plus it came with a mini flashlight.
> View attachment 471976
> View attachment 471977


You got a great deal. This is probably the one I'll go with. I really like that it's made in the USA. Also looking at ledlensers. About the same price range & were bought out by Leatherman. I like their dial focusing feature. My wife thinks I'm nuts paying $100 for a flashlight.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Should be open season on racoons. They do so much destruction to turkeys, farming, etc. They are having offspring right now so they are really on the feed.


----------



## WETSHIRT (Jun 29, 2012)

What up with the **** ? Is that some kind of pc thingy.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

WETSHIRT said:


> What up with the **** ? Is that some kind of pc thingy.


I am guessing you can use the term raccoon but not the shorter version which can be used as a racial slur. P.C. police! But I could be wrong.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah that’s what I think it is, not intended but it got **** on my post to. Just a old slang word then ,but not now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Going to go this week and see what i can gig up


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Well, after more research, Fenix is a chinese company & all their lights are made there. We don't make anything anymore!


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Leatherman also sold ledlenser. Lights are manufactured in china.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

You guys are absolutely right about the raccoons being one of the major problems. At least from my observations.
I have a step-across creek behind my house & I built some small water containment ponds in it. 
The last 3 or 4 years, it was chuck full of frogs around the 4th,, & now there are thousands of tadpolls in every puddle.
But There's Hundreds of raccoon tracks along shore,,,,,,, & everywhere there's a frog hole in the bank, sooner or later, something is digging them up.
You just can't win.
Last year, I posted about how some redtail hawks were feeding on 'my' frogs. 200 yds of creek, & they just about wiped out every large frog,,,,, on My property, & the neighbors. & I couldn't even find a crab this spring!?????.
The hawks grab the frogs & then sit up on the arbor to eat 'em,,,,,, My bridge was speckled with frog bones! 

Ya,,,, 20 some years,, & I haven't been able to 'raise my own frogs' yet! :<(


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

My main everyday fishing was in Captina Creek. There was a time when you had to go above mines for good fishing. Then creek cleaned up drastically. Even though 2 more coal mines opened in late 60s early 70s. Good Smallmouth creek, not big ones but big numbers. The creek was full of frogs, snakes salamanders, turtles and craws, under every rock. This creek is known for its population of Water Dogs. Today no craws to amount to anything in creek. Many species fading out. The water is checked for pollution. That’s not the problem. The silt from run off caused by several different factors is turning the creek into a mud lined ditch. Covering the spawning grounds of the low end of food chain is killing the creek.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Flat out development is wiping everything out. Housing and retail development are plowing through swamp lands and habitats all the little critters use for breeding, spawning and hibernation. All around the area you see swamps and wetlands turned into walmart, target and poppeys chicken. They are buying it up because it is useless land for anything else so its cheaper and with equipment and size of these companies they can strip and grade the land in a couple days. Honestly i think that is a huge factor cuz i see it around me all the time.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

20 yrs ago the area of SE Ohio I live in was a sportsman’s paradise. The first thing we lost was grouse.
I think this was strictly weather, ice storms ect that wiped them out in 77-78. They never made a comeback even though cover and food supply had never been better. About the same time we got the Coyote and they cleaned out a lot of small animals including groundhogs. You will never convince me that a state DNR ( I don’t know which ) introduced Coyotes to control deer population. Deer? People from all over were coming in here because of numbers and trophy bucks. Deer season was like the State Fair here. Starting about 1980 the bottom fell out of local economy. Mines, Mills and factories closed down one after another. Point being you can’t blame industry for this. Many people sold their timber , sold right aways for pipe lines ect. Now when it rains mud is mainlined into creeks. The new Roller Dams put on line in early 70s have static pressure on creek flows. Notice on Ohio River where major creeks enter. They all have big backwaters. When first created these backwaters were dynamite fishing for Bass & Crappie. Today most are big mud flats. I judge some creek channels to be as deep as 15’-20’ mud. 
We use to be excited early in spring after ice went off. We would scout the creeks for new fishing holes. They use to fill in at one place and wash out in another. Up into the 60s there were places you could dive off bridges. Now you are lucky to find water deeper than hip boots. We have a bunch of yuppies that watch birds and build trails and think they are preserving nature. The state is doing nothing to save these places.


----------



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

Drm50 said:


> 20 yrs ago the area of SE Ohio I live in was a sportsman’s paradise. The first thing we lost was grouse.
> I think this was strictly weather, ice storms ect that wiped them out in 77-78. They never made a comeback even though cover and food supply had never been better. About the same time we got the Coyote and they cleaned out a lot of small animals including groundhogs. You will never convince me that a state DNR ( I don’t know which ) introduced Coyotes to control deer population. Deer? People from all over were coming in here because of numbers and trophy bucks. Deer season was like the State Fair here. Starting about 1980 the bottom fell out of local economy. Mines, Mills and factories closed down one after another. Point being you can’t blame industry for this. Many people sold their timber , sold right aways for pipe lines ect. Now when it rains mud is mainlined into creeks. The new Roller Dams put on line in early 70s have static pressure on creek flows. Notice on Ohio River where major creeks enter. They all have big backwaters. When first created these backwaters were dynamite fishing for Bass & Crappie. Today most are big mud flats. I judge some creek channels to be as deep as 15’-20’ mud.
> We use to be excited early in spring after ice went off. We would scout the creeks for new fishing holes. They use to fill in at one place and wash out in another. Up into the 60s there were places you could dive off bridges. Now you are lucky to find water deeper than hip boots. We have a bunch of yuppies that watch birds and build trails and think they are preserving nature. The state is doing nothing to save these places.


I believe if you could get ahold of some of the Pennsylvania Game News from either the 70's or early 80's you could find some answers on the coyotes. If I remember correctly the PA game commission traded Turkey's for coyotes.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

We used to get lots of big bullfrogs on the Tusc River. Now you can sit on a river bridge after dark and never hear a one.


----------



## Gjhfish (Jul 1, 2021)

Way back in the 80’s my buddy and I found a small pool and creek under a railroad trestle that meandered through a cattle farm full of turtles, bull frogs, bullheads, and all kinds of critters. We spent quite a few nights fishing, gigging, and baiting for turtles. While gigging we even came across a coral snake (or was it) wrapped around a fallen log across the creek! Walked backwards! Nevertheless, we got quite a few bullfrogs out of there. Went back the next couple years, never saw or heard a bullfrog again. In my mind, true or false, we screwed up the balance of that creek... for the worse. I just didn’t feel right about it... that ended my gigging days. The icing on the cake was the local grocery store carrying frozen frog legs for real cheap. Frog legs are great to eat, but I didn’t like being part of that...real or not.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I also think that all of the no till chemical run off is doing more harm than we think.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

FishOhioQuest said:


> I believe if you could get ahold of some of the Pennsylvania Game News from either the 70's or early 80's you could find some answers on the coyotes. If I remember correctly the PA game commission traded Turkey's for coyotes.


I’ve never herd that. If true Pennsylvania should be sued out of existence. The damage coyotes have done can’t be measured. The brain trust that did this should be tried and executed. Don’t worry if this is true any documentation has been destroyed. These people can’t get it through their heads not to mess with Mother Nature. DNR is always screwing around with stuff wasting money instead of investing in in native species.


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

Drm50 said:


> My main everyday fishing was in Captina Creek. There was a time when you had to go above mines for good fishing. Then creek cleaned up drastically. Even though 2 more coal mines opened in late 60s early 70s. Good Smallmouth creek, not big ones but big numbers. The creek was full of frogs, snakes salamanders, turtles and craws, under every rock. This creek is known for its population of Water Dogs. Today no craws to amount to anything in creek. Many species fading out. The water is checked for pollution. That’s not the problem. The silt from run off caused by several different factors is turning the creek into a mud lined ditch. Covering the spawning grounds of the low end of food chain is killing the creek.


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

Was you from Belmont County?
I'm from Batesville, not far from Barnesville.
I haven't fished Captina yet this year, but I typically will fish it 4-5x a year. It's a challenging crick. One time I'll go and catch 30 smallies under 12", then the next time I'll go and get 5-10 smallies between 11-18". Never been skunked, but have had a couple 1-2 fish days. It's a beautiful crick and I enjoy the coal trains running alongside. But, them days may be over now, with the No. 6 mine closed.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

maynard said:


> Was you from Belmont County?
> I'm from Batesville, not far from Barnesville.
> I haven't fished Captina yet this year, but I typically will fish it 4-5x a year. It's a challenging crick. One time I'll go and catch 30 smallies under 12", then the next time I'll go and get 5-10 smallies between 11-18". Never been skunked, but have had a couple 1-2 fish days. It's a beautiful crick and I enjoy the coal trains running alongside. But, them days may be over now, with the No. 6 mine closed.


I live 6mi up the hill from the crick, my Bro lives in Crabapple. We fished in Captina since we were toddlers. I also surveyed from River to RT. #26. Many evenings have caught 30-40 dinks wading. I’ve also caught Musky and Trout as far up as #6. Walleyes and Sauger clear to South Branch. I have been skunked many times. Personal best smallie, just under 20”, maybe 2.5-3 lb. Aiways release them. On south side of me is Sunfish. A bit smaller than Captina and had very little on it. I had a camp down there for years. Another fun small mouth stream. It’s done fore too. 
My crew always fished the feeders of the Little Musky further down in Monroe and Washington Cnty.
We are losing them to silt. To much run off and nothing to hold the soil. The pipe lines from fracking are all over. Highways of mud going in the creeks. Another 20yrs and they will be wet spots along the road.


----------

